# Show Off Those 4th of July Parade Bikes!



## STIKSHIFTER (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice Bi-Centennial Bicycle!!!


----------



## phantom (Jun 29, 2018)

Did this about ten years ago.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 29, 2018)

from a prior parade.
my 36 Electric bomber and an Elgin with the Cyclone Coasters in the Laguna parade 2014


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jul 3, 2018)

*Let's see some more!!! *


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2018)

Probably ride my blue Snyder built HTB and my girl her wartime CWC Roadmaster


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 3, 2018)

I found another pic of those bikes.


----------



## gkeep (Jul 3, 2018)

Mike, those 48 star flags on the Roadmaster are perfect!! I still put out a 10" 48 star flag I've had  since I was a toddler in the early 60s and the staff/stick is painted blue too. They made kids flags well back then.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 3, 2018)

I know she’s not that old. But my one year only Kona is my fav freedom rider. (‘97)


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## pedalpower17 (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Barto (Jul 4, 2018)

This is mine


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2018)

No parade today so just rode around town


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 5, 2018)

Gonna try and get closer next year, sorry no video . New system won't let me post .


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jul 5, 2018)

Bikes, parades, beautiful women, cute dogs and live music.
I love the 4th of July!
Happy Birthday, America!


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 5, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 834611View attachment 834612View attachment 834613Bikes, parades, beautiful women, cute dogs and live music.
> I love the 4th of July!
> Happy Birthday, America!



Love that green wasp!


----------



## reginald (Jul 9, 2018)

A bit late, but here is our crew from the 4th.  Cheers!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 9, 2018)

I dialed in this one to where I like it .. 1948  All American badged Roadmaster custom - Happy 4th of July everyone ...


----------



## COB (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## tomcat peterson (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jul 2, 2020)

...not mine...
patriotism


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 2, 2020)

Happy 4th of July .


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 3, 2020)

God bless America...


----------



## rustyjones (Jul 3, 2020)

God bless America...


----------



## jungleterry (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy 4th



 everyone


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 3, 2020)

Happy Independence Day!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## buck hughes (Jul 3, 2020)

ready for the 4 th


----------



## dogdart (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 3, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> ready for the 4 th
> 
> View attachment 1222661
> 
> ...



Cool bike buck , this is Oz from Eaton


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy 4th America


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jul 4, 2020)

Scarred but triumphant!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Fourth everybody!


----------



## TRM (Jul 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday America!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 4, 2020)

With the big town parade cancelled the neighborhood kids decided we'd have our own block parade. My neighbor decorated two of their oldies, 1920s Dutch Pons and 1940s Schwinn. Waxed and decorated 4 of mine. Mr. Washington, Mr. Lincoln and Colonel. T Roosevelt were in attendance. Mr. Washington almost lost an ear leading the charge with his sabre. With a handy Santa Wig and some old 1930s MGM costume bits and props he looked the part. About 30 kids decorated bikes but I didn't get any photos since I was riding. While they gathered all the candy from the street we adults took a ride along parts of the regular parade route and visited some friends homes for a ride past.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 10, 2020)

Dizzle Problems said:


> View attachment 833651
> View attachment 833650
> I know she’s not that old. But my one year only Kona is my fav freedom rider. (‘97)



Someone on a FB Klunker page blasted one of these in very nice shape & repainted it green. What a shame.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 11, 2020)

Carrot and the stick hanging from the handlebars.  Broom behind.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jul 13, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Someone on a FB Klunker page blasted one of these in very nice shape & repainted it green. What a shame.



Ah man, what a bummer!!


----------



## mrg (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm sure there are a few of these old 4th of July threads! Happy 4th🇺🇸🇺🇲


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Fourth, everyone!
Photo bike belongs to @lulu and @fordmike65


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Fourth!


----------

